# Price of Laptop Computers in Spain?



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I need to purchase a new laptop for study and work and will be leaving australia in mid september to move to spain. I wonder what the price is like for a new purchase of laptop in spain or would I be better off buying one here before I leave? Alternatively, I may be able to pick one up enroute if the price warrants. Your thoughts would be useful. Prices would be very helpful. I know there are multiple variations but just looking for your standard run of the mill style laptop with a DVD burner included.

Thanks in Advance
Kym


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Media Markt® - Informática
portátiles en PCCITY


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Boulanger.es has them for around 500 Euros, If you want an exact price let me know & I will check. I think the best choice would be to buy en-route, Singapore/Dubai perhaps. Rob


----------

